# Gcrm Belfast



## Msmc (Apr 8, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone on here has considered going for IVF treatment in GCRM Belfast. We have recently been referred for IVF treatment and our consultant suggested Belfast or Sims in Dublin. GCRM Belfast would be much more convenient for us but I'm a bit unsure as it is just starting up. Thanks x


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hiya,
Ive only attended GCRM for an endo scratch.  Staff are wonderful.  Im having a FET at the RFC but intend to have any future treatment at GCRM.  I have heard Origin Belfast have reduced their costs of ivf and are now offering embryoscope and picsi...which is great progress, especially embryoscope.  Best of luck with whatever u decide xx


----------



## Msmc (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks a million for your response, it's good to hear something about it x I'm just waiting on some more info from them. Best of luck to you as well x


----------



## LullaBelle11 (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi msmc, I just noticed that their website is now live. They are having an open day on 30th Jan so I phoned them today to book my place. I am having FET at RFC but if that doesn't work then I'm thinking of going to GCRM xx


----------



## Msmc (Apr 8, 2013)

I just noticed that tonight there as well, I must give them a call tomorrow  good luck in RFC x


----------



## Magicbaby (Jan 11, 2011)

On there website yesterday gcrm belfast are pleased to announce there first pregnancies!!


----------

